# Common Sense Guide to Garden Railroading



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

*Beware The Cost of Cheap Prices. *It’s good to be thrifty. It’s smart to shop around for competitive pricing. But — _how can I say this tactfully when I know no other way than bluntly _— don’t be stupid! 

Just because something is cheap does not mean you’ll save money. This is true with everything in life and is _especially _true when it comes to garden railroads. The words “price” and “cost” have two different meanings. The _price _is what you pay at the time you purchase an item. The _cost _is what you end up paying over the life of the product. Something that is low priced may end up costing you more after only a year or two. 


*Beware Discount Warehouses & Internet Auction Web Sites. *Discount stores and on-line auction sites are not generally the way to go for initial purchases unless you are an expert on the item. Reputable retailers cannot lower their pricing on garden railroad equipment to match the discounters and E-bayers. There are three very good reasons for that. First of all, they typically have a fixed overhead cost associated with operating a business. Secondly, their time and expertise are generally included within their pricing structure. And finally, they will typically be there after the purchase if you have questions or problems. 


*You Get What You Pay For. *One of the most aggravating things I find with companies that manufacture garden railroad equipment and supplies is that they will slap anything on a label or promise just about anything. There are a few individuals on this forum that will actually stand up and challenge them. If you have been here for long, you probably know who the people are who will attempt to keep the manufacturers honest. 


Some manufacturers would have you believe that their newest, whiz-bang, super-detailed model is on the boat and will be in your hands shortly. A year from now, you may or may not actually see it. Another manufacturer may have you believe that their $19.95 item is suitable for all G scale layouts (whatever that may mean) and is engineered to last a lifetime. Wow! What a deal! 


Not so fast. It’s not a deal at all. In fact, it should be illegal. Many novice garden railroaders throw money away like this on products that don’t work. In this case the money was simply wasted because, as one finds later, it doesn’t do the job, is not the right scale, or will need replacing within six months. Call it a $19.95 lesson on what not to buy. 


Bottom line is you do “get what you pay for”. If the price is too good to be true — it is. 


*Do It Right the First Time. *The best way to save money when building a garden railroad is to do it right the first time. It costs at least twice as much if you don’t do it right to begin with. Many layouts are abandoned simply because the “cheaper one” didn’t do the job. I’ve seen cases when a layout was totally reconstructed because it didn’t run correctly. It’s always more costly to rebuild than to build. 


*Research, research, research.* Then ask the “experts” here on the forum. They will be happy to correct you on everything you have learned. Just kidding, of course. We have some true experts here on the forum with years of experience backing them up. We have a few others who may have some interesting, if unproven, ideas and concepts that you might consider. And like any forum, we have a few “naysayers” here that will criticize everything you say or pick you apart for bad grammar. It will not take you too long to figure out who fits where. There’s a load of misinformation on the internet. Be careful. Use your common sense and if you don’t have any, borrow your neighbor’s. 


*Decide whether you are building for the present or the future*. For example, if you are planning to sell your home within a year or two then you probably wouldn’t want to put in permanent concrete roadbed. 


*Set Realistic Goals. * Don’t try to build the ultimate garden railroad on your first attempt. Build it in stages. Get each stage up and running before you move on to the next. 


*Know Your Limitations. * Don’t try to do something you’re not good at. Find someone who is knowledgeable in that particular area, and then pick their brain. Like I said earlier, we have a lot of experts here. Few of us are truly good at all aspects of garden railroading. But we have a lot of synergy. We continually learn from each other.* 


**Decide how much your time is worth.* If you love operating, but hate maintenance … then bite the bullet and opt for the low-maintenance system. You’ll fall in love with yourself later for being so good to you. 


*Don’t go with a system just because it is a name brand that you trust — and don’t always trust name brands.* Labels will mislead you and just because a company spends a great amount of money on marketing does not mean it’s a good product. There are many out there that aren’t worth the paper the ads are printed on. 


*Above all – Just Have Fun.* After all, that’s what this hobby is all about. If you want to pull your super-detailed drop bottom gons with Thomas the Tank Engine just to make the Grandkids happy … then do it. Always remember, the only one you have to please is yourself.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

excellent guide Bob! 
thanks.. 

This one 



Decide whether you are building for the present or the future. For example, if you are planning to sell your home within a year or two then you probably wouldn’t want to put in permanent concrete roadbed.


combined with this one: 
Do It Right the First Time. The best way to save money when building a garden railroad is to do it right the first time. It costs at least twice as much if you don’t do it right to begin with. Many layouts are abandoned simply because the “cheaper one” didn’t do the job. I’ve seen cases when a layout was totally reconstructed because it didn’t run correctly. It’s always more costly to rebuild than to build. 
have had the largest influence on the planning of my railroad..

Because how does one handle that if you _dont know_ if you are moving soon or not? 
We might be in our house for 50 years..or we might have to sell it and move in 6 months.. 
its very frustrating to try to make any plans with this kind of endless uncertainty.. 

I think im just going to wing-it and go with *some* concrete roadbed.. 

Scot


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh so true. I make all the mistakes in HO so when I started G scale I* had it down pat. Later RJD


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you from a guy just starting out caferacer


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I agree with most of what you say, but I've purchased expensive brand stuff that crapped out and have purchased cheapo stuff that was worth it; but I see your point, which in general, is correct 

as to concrete, I'm using a lot of it for roadbed, canal, structures; I've got a sledgehammer and I work out a lot so I don't have a problem moving; but someone older than me (53) or not in good shape, probably good advice; also, harder to change your plans later if you hardscape everything 

Not trying to disagree, just add another viewpoint 

Dave


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought common sense was forbidden. Something about Separation of Church and State, or maybe Political Correctness?


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I agree with most of what you said. You must invest the time and money to install your track correctly so you only do it once. I do strongly disagree with you statement about buying on line or on Ebay. I have purchased a lot of rolling stock on line. If you take a careful look at the ad, and use your brain you can get some great deals. I purchased most of my AMS and Bachmann 1:20.3 rolling stock on ebay for $40-$50 each. I also bought full cases of track at a very large discount. My local Hobby shop sells at 10% off list. That is a difference of almost $800 dollars for my K-27 I bought from an online retailer.

Paul Deis


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree with most points except for the "you get what you pay for". 
That's not always true, it can also be a $599.95 experience point instead of a $19.95 

Plan twice, measure twice, do once


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Paul,
My statement about beware of buying online or on E-bay was directed at INITIAL purchases by the NOVICE garden railroader. Like you, I also buy most of my trains and supplies either on-line or from discounters. And, like you, I have a pretty good idea of what I am getting and what it is worth before I hit that "bid now" button. Most beginners don't really have that luxury.

I actually like E-bay. In fact, I have been a long-time buyer at various on-line auctions and was an E-bay seller myself from 2002 to 2006. I have bought six 1:20 scale locomotives from E-bay sellers alone in the past four months, just to get parts for various loco-bashing projects. Also a K-27 and caboose from the well known discounter, "Micro-mark." Folks like you and I can take advantage of the great deals when they come along. We know exactly what we are looking for. But I know a lot of folks can get burned, especially when they are new to the hobby. That is why I wrote the article, and why I posted it in the Beginner's Forum. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I've always had good luck with my ebay purchases. In fact, I have four pieces acquired on the bay from Kevin Strong that used to be on the Woodland Scenic Railroad including this rare hand-made Stan Owens hopper and this Woodland Scenic hearld LGB crane bashed on to a Hartland flat car.


----------

